# 80's Cadillac Door Panel



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Got some new/used armrests from youcantfademe and I installed them today. Tthis is for all you guys on how to remove a door panel. Here's a pic of my door panel 2 door, but 4 door should be the same and same for other door See below...








OK, start by removing the door knob, see below...








next remove the cover plates to access the bolts behind it, 2 per door panel, see below...








next, remove 2 screws holding the bezel to door handle, see below...








Now, on mine all the switch assembly comes off because of how I bolted it together but I'll explain how; remove cover to interior light see below...








as I said the entire switch comes off but this is how it removes, pop off the light from its location, there should be 2 screws securing the wood trim switch assembly, remove the 2 screws securing the chrome assembly to door panel, then there's 2 more screws securing armrest to door panel, sorry no pics because like I said the entire switch assembly comes off so all the above mentioned does not apply to me. I'll post up pics or add text on pics as to where, OK lets continue...
Remove the wires from switches, see below...








should look like this...








door panel then comes off by pulling on the tabs that run along sides and bottom
and should look like this, see below...








turnover doorpanel and unscrew all bolts with a 8mm socket and proceed to remove armrest. see below..








to install just reverse the steps. here's a side by side look; new ones on and the ones I'm holding old ones(cracked) see below...
Driver Side








Passenger Side








for those of you who should ever do this here's a tip on removing the chrome escutheon for the mirror cable, to remove cable there's a little screw use an allen wrench, the chrome piece left on door unscrews; use a long nose pliers. This is the part I mean, see below...








hope this has helped out some....laters


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

on first pic, I took care of the carpet, by glueing it back with spray adhesive and cleaning it as well. :biggrin:


----------



## soul sam'ri (Apr 19, 2003)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

Great write up! Thanks...


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

OK guys here's what I mentioned regarding the screws please see pics and check out what I added. Please note also that my door panel is a coupe style on door panels off of a Fleetwood Coupe there is no door pull strap but a handle; lift up handle there are screws there too, maybe 2, I can't recall. Anyways check out photos.
























if you guys need additional info, don't hesitate to ask, I can help out if you guys are stuck. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

in last picture in yellow it is not pointing to the picture above. :biggrin: 
Should have spaced them apart. oh well, hope it helps....


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Mar 22 2009, 10:41 AM~13352583
> *Great write up!  Thanks...
> *


thanks man, posted up some revisions check it out. :biggrin:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by soul sam'ri_@Mar 22 2009, 10:31 AM~13352557
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks man, check out the revisions I made.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: GLAD THEY WORKED OUT FOR YOU AND THAT I COULD OFFER THAT AFTER-SALE HELP.....


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

u got the came color as my cadi.... and the drivers side arm rest looks like shit on mine to.... but i dont know where to get one :|


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

oo lookin at your door frame the out side is the same color too.. i haveent seen to many other than mine with the same colors


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Mar 23 2009, 06:28 AM~13360081
> *u got the came color as my cadi.... and the drivers side arm rest looks like shit on mine to.... but i dont know where to get one :|
> *


I still got the old ones, they are not that bad as seen in the pictures. I've seen worse! Maybe they can be of some use, maybe reupholstery can do the trick. :biggrin:


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

yeah mine are much worse than in the pic. i think reupholstery it the trick. i just affraid what its gonna cost


----------



## soul sam'ri (Apr 19, 2003)

I need switch housing pass. door coupe :0


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

can one from a 4 door help


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by soul sam'ri_@Mar 23 2009, 10:36 AM~13361402
> *I need switch housing pass. door coupe :0
> *


I got one of those really nice, see pic...
















only one tab is broken and don't know if lighter works never used; I don't smoke
see below...








lmk... :biggrin:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Mar 23 2009, 01:10 PM~13362869
> *can one from a 4 door help
> *


not really because the length is shorther than those of a coupe door.... :biggrin:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

sorry actually 2 tabs are broken in that last pic showing back side of switch assembly both on the left side as seen in pic...


----------



## soul sam'ri (Apr 19, 2003)

Dang! That's What I need.......Wish tabs we're broke.........Thanks....Still Lookin


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by soul sam'ri_@Mar 24 2009, 02:41 PM~13375436
> *Dang! That's What I need.......Wish tabs we're broke.........Thanks....Still Lookin
> *


see pic below....








:biggrin:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

TTT
:biggrin:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1_@Mar 23 2009, 03:53 PM~13364514
> *I got one of those really nice, see pic...
> 
> 
> ...


I've owned alot of 80-90 style caddies,and almost all of them have broken tabs,seems everyone misses those 2 screws on the bottom,and just rip them out. :angry:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i make new tabs.....


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

I was taking apart the door on my 83 and there were some parts where there weren't screws that should have been there, and a few broken tabs cuz someone just ripped the shit out. And inside the front passenger door we found the original rivets that got left inside when someone replaced the window motor.


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 1 2009, 06:00 PM~13457334
> *i make new tabs.....
> *


how you do that? :biggrin:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

fiber glass or jb weld and drill a hole in it


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

ttt for this topic


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

STTMFT!


----------

